# Crazy Original Idea?!



## d3r (Nov 9, 2013)

So i have a breeding pair of Red Bellies.

They have had 2 spawns so far and both have been failures..

the 1st one i removed eggs into holding tank. woke up the next morning to them covered in "fungus"

2nd round i left em in the tank and the damn pleco ate every last one.

its about that time that they're gonna spawn again and in trying to figure out what to do this time and a crazy idea came into my head...

what would happen if i just put my 10gallon holding tank >> INSIDE << my 120 gallon "home tank" !? 
Put the eggs into the 10gallon maybe with a little air stone and sponge filter of its own. that way the water parameters are EXACTLY the same throughout the eggs life span, Pleco can't get to them and Dad can still see them and feel like he's doing a great job guarding them.

Once they hatch or shortly after i can just lift the tank out and move it wherever it needs to be.

think it will work? or has anyone ever done this??


----------

